# Tim Farmer Classic Results



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Tim Farmer Classic/CKAA Points Results 5-22/23-10 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wanted to say a big "Thank You" to everyone who came out this weekend. Great turnout!! Here are the results and we will get your awards to you ASAP 




PRO 

Pro Ben Blevins 309 13 
Pro Shane Gillispie 308 15 
Pro Eric Griggs 306 8 
Pro Joe Hamilton 287 8 
Pro Cindy Steele 279 8 


OPEN A 

Open A Richard McLean 306 12 
Open A Brian Dampier 291 10 
Open A Scotty Sanders 282 3 
Open A Mike Goodlett 278 6 
Open A Tim Fitzpatrick 270 5 
Open A Tim Compton 260 4 


OPEN B 

Open B Michael Evans 320 13 
Open B Cody Whalen 309 14 
Open B Brad LouAllen 297 10 
Open B Cole Hafley 295 8 
Open B Eddie Baker 290 12 
Open B Jeff Whitaker 286 8 
Open B Kevin Neal 281 6 
Open B Chris Breeden 270 6 
Open B Chad Curtsinger 268 9 
Open B Morris Barnett 261 4 
Open B Mark Bennett 261 2 
Open B Keith Cain 255 5 

OPEN C 

Open C Taylor Centers 318 11 
Open C James Overall 304 9 
Open C Todd Pauley 303 8 
Open C Russ Dobon 291 8 
Open C Neal Sparks 285 7 
Open C Keith Ethington 280 7 
Open C Jennifer Griggs 278 4 
Open C David Chesser 278 4 
Open C Chris Sadler 264 4 
Open C Tad Leach 261 3 
Open C Brent Hudson 257 5 
Open C Stacy Barr 256 7 
Open C Darrell Black 253 3 
Open C Mitch Fitzpatrick 249 5 
Open C Larry Campbell 246 3 
Open C John Stone 237 1 


MBR 

MBR Mike Jordan 300 11 
MBR Madison Edwards 296 8 
MBR Kevin Beach 276 3 
MBR Randy Yokum 231 4 


HUNTER A 

Hunter A Jamie Johnson 304 11 
Hunter A David Dunning 297 8 
Hunter A Joe Vance 288 8 
Hunter A Jimmy Wynn 287 9 
Hunter A Scott Luna 272 8 
Hunter A Evan Ethington 262 4 
Hunter A Sammy Russell 258 4 
Hunter A Danny Hatfield 245 0 
Hunter A Casey Napier 232 3 
Hunter A Dustin Stewart 221 4 
Hunter A Joe Davis 221 3 
Hunter A Jason Shields 220 3 
Hunter A Mark Miles 216 5 
Hunter A Jason Skaggs 216 2 
Hunter A Jimmy Gilmore 210 5 
Hunter A Peyton Thomas 201 2 
Hunter A Scott Monin 199 4 
Hunter A Spencer Brown 171 2 


HUNTER B 

Hunter B Owen Ethington 307 13 
Hunter B Justin Abner 301 11 
Hunter B Larry Burkhart 299 7 
Hunter B Leonard Renfro 298 10 
Hunter B Shane Naylor 297 9 
Hunter B Al Carson 295 5 
Hunter B Kenny Cheatham 294 7 
Hunter B Noel Hudson 294 11 
Hunter B Michael Edwards 293 7 
Hunter B Dean Wuchterl 288 7 
Hunter B Lloyd Mayhall 287 8 
Hunter B Tim Messer 286 8 
Hunter B Randy Chesser 285 9 
Hunter B Bobby Tackett 285 4 
Hunter B Brian Ireland 284 5 
Hunter B Paul Collins 280 3 
Hunter B Buford Wolf 280 7 
Hunter B Rich Dotson 279 7 
Hunter B George Rogers 278 5 
Hunter B Jay Dicks 277 5 
Hunter B Wesley Barker 275 6 
Hunter B Wayne Cook 274 10 
Hunter B Brian McFaddin 271 3 
Hunter B Bobby Tanner 262 1 
Hunter B Doug Roberts 262 5 
Hunter B Jason Sparrow 253 2 
Hunter B Brandon Hall 251 6 
Hunter B John Henry Miller 250 5 
Hunter B Blake Hudson 249 5 
Hunter B Jeff Cooley 245 0 
Hunter B Chris Literal 241 2 
Hunter B Jared Brewer 238 5 
Hunter B Pat Bischoff 233 1 
Hunter B Jeff McDaniel 227 2 
Hunter B Dave Frederick 222 3 
Hunter B Layne Brown 220 3 
Hunter B Brown Young 219 0 
Hunter B Alvin D. Coblentz 205 2 
Hunter B Wesley Gillock 200 2 
Hunter B Luke Cecil 193 3 


SENIOR 

Senior Steve Greer 301 11 
Senior Raymond Pevley 298 11 
Senior Tim Sanders 286 7 
Senior David Ritchie 281 6 
Senior Hope Carleton 276 5 
Senior Terry Henderson 261 5 
Senior Terry Johnson 241 1 
Senior Claude Roberts 180 0 


WOMENS HUNTER 

Womens Bowhunter Lisa Pauley 266 5 
Womens Bowhunter Billie Hafley 254 3 
Womens Bowhunter Jessica Chesser 207 0 
Womens Bowhunter Amy Thomas 150 0 
Womens Bowhunter Sherri Smith 126 1 


YOUTH 

Youth Nick Smith 316 10 
Youth Nathaniel Stone 304 6 
Youth Josh Sparks 271 3 
Youth Craig T. Hembree 258 2 
Youth Ethan Steele 253 4 
Youth Craig T. Hembree 200 1 
Youth Luke Cecil III 156 0 
Youth Logan Hobbs 30 1 

WOMENS OPEN 

Womens Open Cindy Jordan 259 6 


TRADITIONAL 

Traditional Joe Lacefield 272 4 
Traditional Dickie Lacefield 224 1 
Traditional Rich Adkins 214 3 
Traditional Jamie Brewer 212 3 
Traditional Brian Brewer 200 0 
Traditional Zonnie Kilburn 191 0 

NASP 

NASP Shalyn Barnes 226 3 
NASP Kaylen Dotson 199 2 
NASP Dustin Feeback 194 3 
NASP Michala Frederick 190 1 
NASP Caleb McNees 159 3 
NASP Brooke Darrell 157 1 
NASP Rachel Stevenson 126 0 
NASP Deborah McNees 120 1 

CUB 

Cub Cody Whitaker 340 20 
Cub Roman Gillispie 334 19 
Cub Coleman Gillispie 312 11 
Cub Justain Chastain 289 3 
Cub Caleb Young 284 5 
Cub Tanner Barker 139 1 

PEE WEE 

Pee Wee Shaunte Stone 223 2 
Pee Wee Caleb Brown 63 0


----------

